

Ask HN: VPN with dedicated IP and simultaneous connections - JonoBB

We are a small distributed team with a variety of servers that we log into. We have locked down SSH access to our IP addresses. The problem is that some of us get random IP addresses from our ISP which means that we have to keep updating our security policies with the new IP address.<p>We&#x27;ve looked into the various VPN providers. There only two that I can find that offer dedicated IP addresses, but they do not offer simultaneous connections from multiple different IP addresses.<p>Are there any other options that we can consider so that each team member gets a dedicated IP (even if its the same IP for everyone) and can be simultaneously connected?
======
jlgaddis
Why not set up your own instance of OpenVPN on OpenBSD and require the SSH
connections to your servers to come via the VPN?

------
wkonkel
pagekite

